# 2018 Mathews Triax 28” ATA



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Introducing the ultimate stealth rig. The 2018 TRIAX is highly maneuverable, deadly accurate and the quietest, most vibration-free bow Mathews has ever built.

The TRIAX operates off a 28-inch ATA platform with a 6-inch brace height, and is powered by the award-winning, highly-efficient and extremely accurate Crosscentric Cam system, producing speeds up to 343 fps.

“The high-efficiencies of this cam system allow us to design a draw force curve that stacks weight in specific areas to produce an incredibly smooth draw that stores maximum energy,” says Matt McPherson, CEO and Chief Engineer. “While Crosscentric Cam technology achieves some of the highest efficiencies we’ve ever seen, no mechanical system is 100 percent efficient, and that’s where our new damping technology comes into play.”

The TRIAX features new 3D Damping Technology that works to control the three perceived axes of vibration stemming from the point of contact – your grip. The design and location of the new Enhanced Harmonic Stabilizer (EHS) diminishes all three paths of that residual vibration, drastically reducing post-shot noise and virtually eliminating felt recoil. This new location also transfers weight in front of and below the grip for a lower center of gravity, resulting in increased stability and easier aiming. 

“We’ve found that some of our most demanding, hard-core hunters prefer a bow that is compact, easy to maneuver, extremely quiet and has crushing downrange energy,” said Brad Treu, VP of Sales and Marketing. “Our goal from the beginning of the design phase was to develop the most vibration-free bow we’ve ever offered, and with the new 3D Damping technology, the TRIAX is without question, just that. Shoot it next to any bow on the market and you’ll feel the difference. There really is no comparison.”


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So a halon 28?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

anything else coming out...


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Goneoutdoors said:


> anything else coming out...


I hope so

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

28 inch ata?, does most of the hunters in this world have a 26 in draw length or shorter?


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


No, not really. To make the bridged Halon style riser in a 28" model, they just had to cram all of the "Halon" like features in where they could, including welding on a holder for the harmonic dampener.


----------



## archerichards (Sep 21, 2016)

Why so many folks hung up on loooks? I commend Matthews for raising the technology game, and I don’t give a rip what it looks like. Well done, M, for advanced the science in this great sport. (And I’m a Hoyt man)


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

How does one "enhance" the Harmonic Stabilizer? Brass or Aluminum floating in a rubber bushing...now its the EHS (Enhanced Harmonic Stabilizer) gotta give it to their marketing department...people will buy it just because it "new"?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

One thing I will say is Mathews has their stuff together with their website. It's on there and the site is up and running perfect. I like short bows they are awesome for ground hunting and treestand. I'll shoot this bow before I make judgements.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine ! This bow is going to sell like hot cakes in the south . People in the south tend to buy shorter bows for treestand hunting where the average shot is 20 yards and a long shot is 40y . Heck the leaves don't fall off the trees until January! Now you west and Midwest guys whom like the longer bows still have the H32. Knock it all you want but Mathews will sell a ton of the Triax


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

28" ATA??? No thanks...

Rule number one for me...never buy a bow with an ATA shorter than your draw length...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

PFD42 said:


> I can't wait to get mine ! This bow is going to sell like hot cakes in the south . People in the south tend to buy shorter bows for treestand hunting where the average shot is 20 yards and a long shot is 40y . Heck the leaves don't fall off the trees until January! Now you west and Midwest guys whom like the longer bows still have the H32. Knock it all you want but Mathews will sell a ton of the Triax


100% accurate here in the south short bows are very nice especially for walking through thickets and swamp bottom jungles lpl

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


 Lol...

Tim


----------



## HollowHunter (Dec 19, 2016)

enkriss said:


> 28" ATA??? No thanks...
> 
> Rule number one for me...never buy a bow with an ATA shorter than your draw length...


Whys that, mines 26-26.5 so im not worried but im curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

HollowHunter said:


> Whys that, mines 26-26.5 so im not worried but im curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 30.5. String angle. Cant get a solid anchor...

That is like you shooting a 24" ATA bow. Can you imagine that?....lol


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I am sure it’s nice, but I will keep my Halon 32.


----------



## HollowHunter (Dec 19, 2016)

enkriss said:


> I am 30.5. String angle. Cant get a solid anchor...
> 
> That is like you shooting a 24" ATA bow. Can you imagine that?....lol


Yeah thats true, that would look funky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

archerichards said:


> Why so many folks hung up on loooks? I commend Matthews for raising the technology game, and I don’t give a rip what it looks like. Well done, M, for advanced the science in this great sport. (And I’m a Hoyt man)


Technology? What technology? Bows shooting accurately and quietly at "up to 340fps" have been around for years. And at half the price. The other thing that doesn't change is the marketing departments sucking people in to thinking last years how was junk because we made a better one this year.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

duc said:


> *Technology? What technology?* Bows shooting accurately and quietly at "up to 340fps" have been around for years. And at half the price. The other thing that doesn't change is the marketing departments sucking people in to thinking last years how was junk because we made a better one this year.


You know... the harmonic dampener...:wink:


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

HollowHunter said:


> Whys that, mines 26-26.5 so im not worried but im curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nock pinch 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

String angle? I have a 29" draw and I've shot quite A few bows with a sub 30" ATA and had zero issues with stacking arrows. My first Robin hood was at 40 yards with a PSE Xforce ss.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Great! A 28" Halon...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

RossRagan said:


> No, not really. To make the bridged Halon style riser in a 28" model, they just had to cram all of the "Halon" like features in where they could, including welding on a holder for the harmonic dampener.


Its not welded on, its machined narrower than the riser.



Outdoor G said:


> How does one "enhance" the Harmonic Stabilizer? Brass or Aluminum floating in a rubber bushing...now its the EHS (Enhanced Harmonic Stabilizer) gotta give it to their marketing department...people will buy it just because it "new"?


 really, have you personally inspected it? It could be made different, have different rubber, different sizing or even filled with a gel. I have no idea and neither do you. It may be nearly the same and marketing just made it sound more different than it truly is. . . . . just like every bow company out there.


----------



## hosscat 50 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the looks but not crazy about the length. I had an original halon which i loved but even with that my peep was scary close to the end serving. With this bow may as well just count on it with a 29"draw

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

28" ATA is just crazy short. I guess for some short DL guys this bow would be fine, but for us guys with over 30" it's just not the hot setup. The string angle on that thing must be real sharp even with the wagon wheel size cams it has. 

I can see where the short ATA has it's advantages for treestand/blind hunting, but after owning a 34" bow, I'll never own a short bow like this.

Are they going short to save weight?


----------



## VAwhitetail (Aug 24, 2017)

Best release possible. Feel great having my Halon 32 now. Will be able to invest in some more sitka now.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The DXT was a fun little bow, a killing machine.
ATA is getting a little deceiving now because the risers are so long, better not knock this one till you try it.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The DXT was a fun little bow, a killing machine.
> ATA is getting a little deceiving now because the risers are so long, better not knock this one till you try it.


it is still 28" no way around that


----------



## Passing Through (Oct 26, 2017)

Quite possibly the ugliest bow I've ever seen, my eyes get drawn right to whatever the bottom of the Riser is supposed to be.

Anxious to hear from those who have shot it though, as performance always tops looks.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

28'' ata, 6" brace, and only 343, pass


----------



## Choppin (Oct 28, 2015)

This bow will sell like fire down south, I love my Halon but will prob get one of these also. Me personally don't see the need for a long bulky bow but to each his own.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

With all that funk going on, on the bottom and it still needs a stabilizer. Guess I will wait for the obsessions to come out before I go try them all.


----------



## razortusk (Dec 23, 2009)

Disappointed! I was hoping for a lighter 30 to 32" ATA offering, not a heavy 28" bow. I will give it a test run but I think Mathews just saved me some money this year.

I was not a fan of this he DXT because of string angle with a 28.5 to 29" draw.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah what technology? Nothing interesting here at all.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

A stealthy 28" ATA and still 4.4 pounds (without harmonic dampeners)? I ain't doin' it.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Meh... :thumbs_down


----------



## WALTS-HALON (Mar 29, 2017)

I hope Mathews releases another bow. If Mathews doesnt come out with a longer bow for this year, I think I will buy a Hoyt Double XL. I have the Halon 7 now and it shoots great but I want a better string angle due to my draw length.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I've never been a Mathews shooter per se. I've had a few over the years, but I really like this. With those big cams at full draw the string angle will not be as big of a factor as it might otherwise be.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Was hoping for something a bit longer. Ill still test drive this but I think ill be leaning towards a H32 or a new Hoyt if i get a a new bow in the off season. 

My prediction for this bow: AT will mostly bash it, but it will be one of the highest selling Mathews bows in the last 10 years.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

I was a long time Mathews shooter until I took the PSE Evolve 35 for a test drive. This hunting bow is a disgrace. They sign Levi Morgan, who is 6'4" tall with a 31' draw and then decide to release a 28" flagship hunting bow. Seriously, a 28" bow?? Maybe they should try and just keep last years platform and engineer a rotating module or something innovative. Tired of seeing the same bow over and over with Mathews. Look at the DXT, how'd that bow do in the hunting community?? And it was 29.75" ATA!!

Why can't Mathews design a Carbon Bow that weighs 3lbs for the hunting world? Once again, same old bow in a new box.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am a big halon fan, but I swear Mathews takes a whole year off trying to design a bow then crams something together in the last 15 days.......


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

It probably has a better string angle then it's 28 measures. Add another 3-4inches in ata with those huge cams.


----------



## MNmanager (Nov 9, 2013)

What in the world do you guys expect? Everybody is talking about improvements and enhancements… honestly, what more could you ask for out of a bow then what they have delivered the last two, if not three years. I have no idea how people cannot appreciate the innovation of bows (regardless of brand) companies could make a bow in every single ATA length and overall weight yet people would still whine and complain about speed or some other garbage that they’re not happy with. Are you really not content with your bow? She was the one you have a little bit more and maybe for more than nine months before trading it off every year and it will probably shoot a little bit more accurate for you. Otherwise, try shooting a recurve for a couple of seasons, Then tell me how you appreciate a new compound bow. Or, best idea yet! If you guys want so much innovation how about you all pull up your finances and start your own manufacture! See how that works!

Honestly guys, start worrying about something worth worrying about! What happened to enjoying the outdoors and having hunting be a challenge? Regardless of the bow the hunt should be the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The DXT was a fun little bow, a killing machine.
> ATA is getting a little deceiving now because the risers are so long, better not knock this one till you try it.


True and bigger cams help with string angle but in my personal experience with the original Halon, at least for me, you still have to shoot them like a short ATA bow meaning your form better be perfect if you plan to use it as a 3d rig as well. Most folks I know use their hunting rigs for 3d so not the best option for a crossover bow. I found this out the hard way. Now as a bow dedicated strictly for hunting that thing was perfect.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

Another 6 inch brace bow come on where are all the 7 and up


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MNmanager said:


> What in the world do you guys expect? Everybody is talking about improvements and enhancements… honestly, what more could you ask for out of a bow then what they have delivered the last two, if not three years. I have no idea how people cannot appreciate the innovation of bows (regardless of brand) companies could make a bow in every single ATA length and overall weight yet people would still whine and complain about speed or some other garbage that they’re not happy with. Are you really not content with your bow? She was the one you have a little bit more and maybe for more than nine months before trading it off every year and it will probably shoot a little bit more accurate for you. Otherwise, try shooting a recurve for a couple of seasons, Then tell me how you appreciate a new compound bow. Or, best idea yet! If you guys want so much innovation how about you all pull up your finances and start your own manufacture! See how that works!
> 
> Honestly guys, start worrying about something worth worrying about! What happened to enjoying the outdoors and having hunting be a challenge? Regardless of the bow the hunt should be the same
> 
> ...


Using your line of thinking guys should be sticking with a bow for at least 5, or probably more years. These bow manufacturers want people to not be content with their bows because if they are already content then there would be zero reason to go drop a grand on a new bow that does nothing better than the bow they already own. So these companies market the new bows as the best thing since sliced bread with some great new technology that consumers simply must have as it's clearly WAY better than whatever they are shooting today. And a lot of people fall for it each year. There will be a lot of Mathews fans that have to buy the new Mathews each year that will be making excuses for this new itsy bitsy bow with it's incredible vibration dampening technology (as if vibration is even an issue for any top-of-the-line bow produced from any brand in the last 10 years) that Mathews has released.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

pete32 said:


> Another 6 inch brace bow come on where are all the 7 and up


Yeah I noticed that. I think all of Hoyt's offerings are all 6" BH bows. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

pete32 said:


> Another 6 inch brace bow come on where are all the 7 and up


Halon 32/7, Halon X? They're obviously holding with the Halon as the flagship and, why not? It's almost universally accepted as the best Matthew's bow in years. 

Someone, I can't remember who, ABSOLUTELY NAILED this new bow a couple months ago. 

Whoever it was said it was the year where Matthew's would release a super-short bow following the same old pattern. Nailed it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

gymrat70 said:


> True and bigger cams help with string angle but in my personal experience with the original Halon, at least for me, you still have to shoot them like a short ATA bow meaning your form better be perfect if you plan to use it as a 3d rig as well. Most folks I know use their hunting rigs for 3d so not the best option for a crossover bow. I found this out the hard way. Now as a bow dedicated strictly for hunting that thing was perfect.


I've always struggled a little with the argument that accuracy in a bow really only matters for target and 3D and that it's not nearly as important in a hunting bow. You are shooting at a live animals for pete's sake.

The unfortunate reality is that a large number of people will buy this 28" ATA, 6" BH bow who do not have the shooting form or ability to actually shoot it accurately yet they'll believe it must be a good fit for them because heck, it's the Mathews flagship bow. And then these guys will go out and fling arrows at deer with an embarrassing lack of precision.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ingo said:


> Halon 32/7, Halon X? They're obviously holding with the Halon as the flagship and, why not? It's almost universally accepted as the best Matthew's bow in years.
> 
> Someone, I can't remember who, ABSOLUTELY NAILED this new bow a couple months ago.
> 
> ...


Lots of people predicted this. To your point, Mathews has been on this pattern for many years. I think their engineers goes by a script and know years in advance the approximate specs they need to produce. We'll probably be shaking our heads again at another 28" flagship bow in about 3 years or so.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

AR&BOW said:


> Its not welded on, its machined narrower than the riser.
> 
> 
> really, have you personally inspected it? It could be made different, have different rubber, different sizing or even filled with a gel. I have no idea and neither do you. It may be nearly the same and marketing just made it sound more different than it truly is. . . . . just like every bow company out there.


Actually did see it in person so I do have an idea...and you do not...thanks.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Predator said:


> Lots of people predicted this. To your point, Mathews has been on this pattern for many years. I think their engineers goes by a script and know years in advance the approximate specs they need to produce. We'll probably be shaking our heads again at another 28" flagship bow in about 3 years or so.


I think Matthew's probably has a better plan than some of the other major players. Halons are killing it (oops pun). But they're really nice bows and every time I see one I know I could be happy with one (probably the X or X Comp).

I think the time between the Z7 and the Halon was a little weak for them so probably smart not to mess with the success. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Passing Through said:


> my eyes get drawn right to whatever the bottom of the Riser is supposed to be..


That my friend is an ATV jack .


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

This bow should be excellent. If you want to shoot a short bow and are committed, it's no big deal. I have a 30" draw and won't hunt with a bow over 28" ATA. My open class 3d bow is under 28". Nice to see Mathews giving hunters options. Wish it had a 7" BH.


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow. I like and shoot short axle bows well. Alot of people on here think string angle and ATA are the Gospel when buying a bow. Fact is, alot of guys under 5 ft 11 tall would never hunt with a bow over 32 inches axle to axle. And as well most people over 5'11 wouldnt shoot anything under 32". And, in fact, at normal hunting ranges, say 40yds and under, shooting 2 inch groups is pretty routine no matter what the axle to axle length is. Would most shoot a 28" axle to axle for indoor? No. But 35 is what I like for indoor. I would NEVER hunt with anything that long but I am 5'8 tall also. If you want a 340 IBO 7 plus brace height buy a bowtech realm. I wouldnt but you can.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> I've always struggled a little with the argument that accuracy in a bow really only matters for target and 3D and that it's not nearly as important in a hunting bow. You are shooting at a live animals for pete's sake.
> 
> The unfortunate reality is that a large number of people will buy this 28" ATA, 6" BH bow who do not have the shooting form or ability to actually shoot it accurately yet they'll believe it must be a good fit for them because heck, it's the Mathews flagship bow. And then these guys will go out and fling arrows at deer with an embarrassing lack of precision.


Accuracy matters in hunting but not as much. Sounds stupid I know but think about it this way. A lot of shots taken on say deer are from 30 yards or less and you only have to hit within an area the size of a dinner plate to kill the animal. Usually the aim point is center mass right behind the shoulder. In 3d archery you are aiming for an area the size of quarter from ranges between 20 yards and 50 yards and a 1" margin of error can mean the difference between 12 points and 10 points. A 4" margin of error will put you in the 8 point area or even outside the eight line which gives you 5 points. You would then be 5 points down and you have to shoot a 12 on 3 targets to make that up. Those 3 12's it took to get you back to even could have put you 6 points up. If you shoot in the 10 area you aren't gaining any points, you're just floating or even. In essence extreme accuracy is required to win or compete in 3d or other forms of competition archery but not for killing deer sized game. I agree there is a CERTAIN degree of accuracy required in a hunting situation but it's no where close to what's needed to win tournaments.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mathews, your bow is hideous.


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

I like everything about it except for that weird bump out for the Harmonic Stabilizer. I've never had a problem shooting shorter ATA bows, and as others have mentioned it really is preferred for those of us in areas where we primarily shoot from stands or blinds.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> I've always struggled a little with the argument that accuracy in a bow really only matters for target and 3D and that it's not nearly as important in a hunting bow. You are shooting at a live animals for pete's sake.
> 
> The unfortunate reality is that a large number of people will buy this 28" ATA, 6" BH bow who do not have the shooting form or ability to actually shoot it accurately yet they'll believe it must be a good fit for them because heck, it's the Mathews flagship bow. And then these guys will go out and fling arrows at deer with an embarrassing lack of precision.


And for the record I like my hunting bow to shoot like a target bow. I go to great lengths to achieve optimal accuracy for the very reason you stated. I take shooting a live animal very seriously and have passed shots many others would have taken because I didn't feel comfortable with the idea of possibly wounding the animal and causing it to suffer a slow agonizing death. I simply will not pull the trigger unless I know it is going to be a lethal shot. I know we all mess up and I have too and it will probably happen again but I try to make sure as much as I can that the animal will die quickly and not suffer.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

gymrat70 said:


> Accuracy matters in hunting but not as much. Sounds stupid I know but think about it this way. A lot of shots taken on say deer are from 30 yards or less and you only have to hit within an area the size of a dinner plate to kill the animal. Usually the aim point is center mass right behind the shoulder. In 3d archery you are aiming for an area the size of quarter from ranges between 20 yards and 50 yards and a 1" margin of error can mean the difference between 12 points and 10 points. A 4" margin of error will put you in the 8 point area or even outside the eight line which gives you 5 points. You would then be 5 points down and you have to shoot a 12 on 3 targets to make that up. Those 3 12's it took to get you back to even could have put you 6 points up. If you shoot in the 10 area you aren't gaining any points, you're just floating or even. In essence extreme accuracy is required to win or compete in 3d or other forms of competition archery but not for killing deer sized game. I agree there is a CERTAIN degree of accuracy required in a hunting situation but it's no where close to what's needed to win tournaments.


I understand the logic completely - I also shoot 3D. BUT.....here's the issue. Even for me who shoots year round and have been for over 25 years, I'm not as accurate in a hunting situation as I am on the 3D range. With 3D I'm generally standing comfortably on the ground in a solid stance, often in good weather and not bundled up, I have plenty of time to assess and execute the shot and I know for sure that the animal(target) is not going to move on me. Compare that to a hunting situation where, for instance, it's 25 degrees and I'm bundled up in a treestand. Buck comes cruising in and I have to draw undetected lean down to get the correct spine angle and get a quick shot off even at 20 yards while my heard is beating 140 bmp at a buck that not only could move at any second but is likely going to jump the string to some degree when the bow goes off. I'll make more of a pinpoint shot at 35 yards on a 3D target than I will that 20 yard shot at a buck almost every time and so would any other decent archer because you are in control of the variables in a 3D shoot but not so much in a hunting situation. When you look at it from that perspective the hunting situation calls for a more forgiving bow that will make up for the imperfections of one's shooting form in a situation like that and a 28" ATA, 6" BH bow is going to be just about the least forgiving option on the market today.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Mathews, your bow is hideous.


Lol David! This is Greg btw....from New River WJ


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

gymrat70 said:


> And for the record I like my hunting bow to shoot like a target bow. I go to great lengths to achieve optimal accuracy for the very reason you stated. I take shooting a live animal very seriously and have passed shots many others would have taken because I didn't feel comfortable with the idea of possibly wounding the animal and causing it to suffer a slow agonizing death. I simply will not pull the trigger unless I know it is going to be a lethal shot. I know we all mess up and I have too and it will probably happen again but I try to make sure as much as I can that the animal will die quickly and not suffer.


I appreciate that and agree - we think very much alike. Unfortunately I believe we are in the minority in the population of bowhunters out there.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> I understand the logic completely - I also shoot 3D. BUT.....here's the issue. Even for me who shoots year round and have been for over 25 years, I'm not as accurate in a hunting situation as I am on the 3D range. With 3D I'm generally standing comfortably on the ground in a solid stance, often in good weather and not bundled up, I have plenty of time to assess and execute the shot and I know for sure that the animal(target) is not going to move on me. Compare that to a hunting situation where, for instance, it's 25 degrees and I'm bundled up in a treestand. Buck comes cruising in and I have to draw undetected lean down to get the correct spine angle and get a quick shot off even at 20 yards while my heard is beating 140 bmp at a buck that not only could move at any second but is likely going to jump the string to some degree when the bow goes off. I'll make more of a pinpoint shot at 35 yards on a 3D target than I will that 20 yard shot at a buck almost every time and so would any other decent archer because you are in control of the variables in a 3D shoot but not so much in a hunting situation. When you look at it from that perspective the hunting situation calls for a more forgiving bow that will make up for the imperfections of one's shooting form in a situation like that and a 28" ATA, 6" BH bow is going to be just about the least forgiving option on the market today.


Agreed! Great post!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

gymrat70 said:


> Lol David! This is Greg btw....from New River WJ


Hey buddy.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> I understand the logic completely - I also shoot 3D. BUT.....here's the issue. Even for me who shoots year round and have been for over 25 years, I'm not as accurate in a hunting situation as I am on the 3D range. With 3D I'm generally standing comfortably on the ground in a solid stance, often in good weather and not bundled up, I have plenty of time to assess and execute the shot and I know for sure that the animal(target) is not going to move on me. Compare that to a hunting situation where, for instance, it's 25 degrees and I'm bundled up in a treestand. Buck comes cruising in and I have to draw undetected lean down to get the correct spine angle and get a quick shot off even at 20 yards while my heard is beating 140 bmp at a buck that not only could move at any second but is likely going to jump the string to some degree when the bow goes off. I'll make more of a pinpoint shot at 35 yards on a 3D target than I will that 20 yard shot at a buck almost every time and so would any other decent archer because you are in control of the variables in a 3D shoot but not so much in a hunting situation. When you look at it from that perspective the hunting situation calls for a more forgiving bow that will make up for the imperfections of one's shooting form in a situation like that and a 28" ATA, 6" BH bow is going to be just about the least forgiving option on the market today.


Best Predator post I’ve ever read. Spot on.


----------



## GtrCollectr (Jul 5, 2017)

Not a fan of the looks....The cams being so large allow for a better sting angle at full draw. Guys knocking the 28 in ata may need to shoot it to give it a fair assessment. I myself will stick with my H32 but this would be a good option for the ground blind and tree stand hunters.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Hey buddy.


What's up? So what are you shooting this year. I'm still looking for something to beat Ricky Poe. Lol!


----------



## hvystinger (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone shot one yet or are we just guessing what it will shoot like by looking.


----------



## offsmith0322 (Oct 16, 2017)

A lot of negative comments. I will definitely shoot the bow to try it out. I don't mind a shorter bow if it is a great shooter and feels great. I do a lot of stand hunting so a short bow makes sense for many reasons. I feel like it would be mush easier to carry and get to what you want, especially if you are using a thick woods/brush area. I will shoot it before I make a decision.


----------



## DriftlessArcher (Jul 21, 2015)

Is Mathews struggling?


----------



## WALTS-HALON (Mar 29, 2017)

Hoyt released 3 bows so that they could branch out to the majority of their customers needs. Mathews reached out to 65% of their customers with the Triax in my opinion. Bottom line I am disapointed. Im going to take a look at Hoyt this year.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


Oh look. The Joan Rivers fashion critic archers are out already.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Just too short for me. Contrary to popular belief, I think that bow is beautiful. The shorter(5'8 and under) community I think will like this bow because they wont look like Frodo shooting it. I shoot a 33 inch bow and my friends say I look like Frodo shooting it( I'm 5'8).


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


This sounds a little extreme.


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

I'm sure it'll be a great bow but I don't get the 28" deal. I have a 28.5 draw and anything under 32 ata feels like a kids bow to me. Was hoping to see them replace the Chill X with something like this in 35".


----------



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

It’s the same Mathews cycle that’s been going on for almost 10yrs now. Release a bow-halon, next year longer, next year shorter with minimal changes within those couple years. I’m using ata as the major change on this new “halon 28” I believe next year we will see something completely different. Im not saying it’s positive or negative for me personally, but pretty boring.


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

I have 29.5 draw and the string touches my nose just like the 32 did without having to move my head at all and I'm 6-4. The cams make a huge difference in allowing the string angle to work great with long draw lengths - you have to shoot it before you make any assumptions


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

pete32 said:


> Another 6 inch brace bow come on where are all the 7 and up


Its really not necessary anymore.

Speed numbers are what drive the industry, and with the engineering nowadays the difference between 6 & 7" brace doesn't really affect accuracy but it DOES make a noticeable difference in IBO rating


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stick12 said:


> Its really not necessary anymore.
> 
> Speed numbers are what drive the industry, and with the engineering nowadays the difference between 6 & 7" brace doesn't really affect accuracy but it DOES make a noticeable difference in IBO rating


Uh Bowtech's flagship for 2018 is a 7 1/8" BH with 340 fps. Their 6 1/2" bow hits 345.


----------



## bna5017 (Oct 24, 2011)

tmf said:


> I have 29.5 draw and the string touches my nose just like the 32 did without having to move my head at all and I'm 6-4. The cams make a huge difference in allowing the string angle to work great with long draw lengths - you have to shoot it before you make any assumptions


Halon 32 has the same cams, so how does a difference of 4" in axle to axle not have an impact on the string angle??


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

joffutt1 said:


> Uh *Bowtech's flagship for 2018 is a 7 1/8" BH with 340 fps*. Their 6 1/2" bow hits 345.


1" generally correlates to around 10 fps, so a half inch would be around 5 fps.

So Bowtech was able to push that a little and add 5/8" to the brace and only lose 5 fps. 

A bow that IBOs at 350 will catch a lot more eyes than one that IBOs 340. and dropping the brace height is an easy way to get there


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stick12 said:


> 1" generally correlates to around 10 fps, so a half inch would be around 5 fps.
> 
> So Bowtech was able to push that a little and add 5/8" to the brace and only lose 5 fps.
> 
> A bow that IBOs at 350 will catch a lot more eyes than one that IBOs 340. and dropping the brace height is an easy way to get there


You're literally just trying to be argumentative now. 

The reign 6 hit 350 last year.


----------



## FeartheBeard (Jun 27, 2014)

I definitely don't hate the bow maybe not my first choice on specs but I'll have to shoot one before being too judgmental. A lot of animals fell to the DXT and Z7 Extreme and they were 28". People seemed to really like those bows. One thing I find interesting, and correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Levi have a 31" draw? Kinda surprising that they would release a bow that doesn't even go out to their number one shooters draw length. Triax only going to 30.5". Now I know they could easily make one go to 31" but that's not the point.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

I cant wait to see or hear a review from someone who's actually shot one.


----------



## ReezenHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in the minority with my 26" draw, so I actually prefer these shorter ata bows and for some reason the string angle also seems to line up better for me. I had a Chill, but have not shot either the Halon or H32. I just wanted to ask a couple questions:

1. Are Mathews DL's still running 1/2" long with these Halon cams?

2. How effecient are these Halon cams at shorter DL's? Due to my shorter DL, I typically look for bows with a cam that has a shorter max DL, whereas these have a max DL of 30.5" so I'm curious how well they perform at the lower end of that range.


----------



## HoytPDT17 (Oct 30, 2017)

Is Athens Archery going Under ? Or are they out of business already?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

FeartheBeard said:


> I definitely don't hate the bow maybe not my first choice on specs but I'll have to shoot one before being too judgmental. A lot of animals fell to the DXT and Z7 Extreme and they were 28". People seemed to really like those bows. One thing I find interesting, and correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Levi have a 31" draw? Kinda surprising that they would release a bow that doesn't even go out to their number one shooters draw length. Triax only going to 30.5". Now I know they could easily make one go to 31" but that's not the point.


He's shooting it now. CHeck out his instagram. He did a video of it this morning saying he's shooting it's longest DL (30.5?) and hasn't sacrificed any accuracy. Although, in all fairness, he could shoot pees through a straw and still hit the 12 ring.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

joffutt1 said:


> He's shooting it now. CHeck out his instagram. He did a video of it this morning saying he's shooting it's longest DL (30.5?) and hasn't sacrificed any accuracy. Although, in all fairness, he could shoot pees through a straw and still hit the 12 ring.


and he is getting paid a lot of money to shoot it


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HoytPDT17 said:


> Is Athens Archery going Under ? Or are they out of business already?


We are on year 9... :thumb:


----------



## HoytPDT17 (Oct 30, 2017)

rodney482 said:


> We are on year 9... :thumb:


Oh ok great. I have a Revelation, awesome bow. I just thought you might have switched to Mathews or something. Was just wondering.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HoytPDT17 said:


> Oh ok great. I have a Revelation, awesome bow. I just thought you might have switched to Mathews or something. Was just wondering.


Just trying to help ol AT out. Poor ol site needs some love.


----------



## HoytPDT17 (Oct 30, 2017)

rodney482 said:


> Just trying to help ol AT out. Poor ol site needs some love.


[emoji16][emoji1303]


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just shot one, string angle not bad with the larger cams. Dead in the hand and whisper quiet.... before all you nay sayers shoot it down, go shoot one.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

https://youtu.be/HcF_PEUJnik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazimon (Sep 18, 2017)

IMO Bow looks great, will try one the next time at the pro shop


----------



## jcv400ex (Aug 20, 2013)

4.4 lbs!? No wonder it’s dead in the hands silent! 
The old Z7 is a 30” bow and weighed in at 4 with solid limbs. The Z3 is a 30” bow and weighs in at 4.55. 
No gains with the added weight 

Mathews offers great bows....they just need to go on a diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

Sivart said:


> I cant wait to see or hear a review from someone who's actually shot one.


Or even seen one in person. Most of the negative posters never laid eyes on one. It would fit me and my hunting style perfect. I hunt mostly from blind and tree stands.. I have a 28" draw. I look for 3 things in a bow. 1. Quiet 2. Smooth draw 3. Quiet. I am not looking for a new bow but may have to try it.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> Just shot one, string angle not bad with the larger cams. Dead in the hand and whisper quiet.... before all you nay sayers shoot it down, go shoot one.
> 
> View attachment 6300597


Its so cute!!!

Pretty sure the same comments where made about the Halon 32 and Halon.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> Just shot one, string angle not bad with the larger cams. Dead in the hand and whisper quiet....* before all you nay sayers shoot it down, go shoot one.*
> 
> View attachment 6300597


Hey now, don't be coming on here and using common sense! They have to have something to gripe about, even it's something they've never touched!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Outdoor G said:


> How does one "enhance" the Harmonic Stabilizer? Brass or Aluminum floating in a rubber bushing...now its the EHS (Enhanced Harmonic Stabilizer) gotta give it to their marketing department...people will buy it just because it "new"?


Except the brass harmonic dampener isn't new.


----------



## WTFizzat? (Jul 21, 2016)

A snub nose Halon! LOL


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

They should have made a lighter, better balanced( non top heavy) halon. But made it a halon 34. 

That thing is rough looking. Be okay in a ground blind I guess.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> Uh Bowtech's flagship for 2018 is a 7 1/8" BH with 340 fps. Their 6 1/2" bow hits 345.


With a 33" A to A .


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

It never gets old, the guys that have zero interest but have to pile in with all the negativity. 
Your brand makes a better ata and bh, awesome, go post something _positive_ about it!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Is that all they are releasing?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

BAArcher said:


> Just shot one, string angle not bad with the larger cams. Dead in the hand and whisper quiet.... before all you nay sayers shoot it down, go shoot one.
> 
> View attachment 6300597


This is at 28" draw. String angle looks pretty severe to me.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

jcv400ex said:


> 4.4 lbs!? No wonder it’s dead in the hands silent!
> The old Z7 is a 30” bow and weighed in at 4 with solid limbs. The Z3 is a 30” bow and weighs in at 4.55.
> No gains with the added weight
> 
> ...


A28" bow with a 6" brace, the last thing you want is for it to be light. With really short bows, weight is your friend.


----------



## moco4man (Apr 30, 2010)

Everyone said the angle was bad with the 30. I can manage it with my 30" draw. I can't see the 28 fitting me well. Not knocking it. It don't see it being better than the Halon 30 after you dress it up with stabilizers and side bars


----------



## jcv400ex (Aug 20, 2013)

Darkvador said:


> A28" bow with a 6" brace, the last thing you want is for it to be light. With really short bows, weight is your friend.


The average weight for other 30” bows is 4lbs. So someone tell that to PSE, Bear, Hoyt, Parker, etc....this is just an excuse. 

You add all your accessories and you’ll be around 7 - 8 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like longer draw lengths may have issues with the speeds nocks and serving being in the way of getting their peep high enough. 
I will shoot it but I already know I won't buy it. Too short on ATA, brace height shotel than I prefer and I can't stand the super low wrist angle. I bet it is super quiet and vibe free though.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

brokenlittleman said:


> This is at 28" draw. String angle looks pretty severe to me.


Peep will be 6-8" away...Lol...


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

28 inch ATA...lol even worse than initially thought. Yep turn that horizontal and put it on a gun stock...otherwise circular file that thing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

She is a saweeet shooter boys!


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

But but but . . . almost 8,000 views in half a day . . it has certainly generated some interest!


----------



## ndbuck09 (Sep 25, 2006)

Its a good thing the last few years have seen a huge push in hunting people pounding the protein and just trying to get jacked with muscle...cause you're gonna need some muscle to haul it and the halon up and down the mountain.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

bstring said:


> Oh look. The Joan Rivers fashion critic archers are out already.


Awww did i strike a nerve snowflake? The bow is made for a hobbit, When the ata is shorter then your DL there's a problem.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

ndbuck09 said:


> Its a good thing the last few years have seen a huge push in hunting people pounding the protein and just trying to get jacked with muscle...cause you're gonna need some muscle to haul it and the halon up and down the mountain.


that halon is quite literally the same exact weight as your impulse. so what is your point? grow a pair.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

MNarrow said:


> This sounds a little extreme.


Smh

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Guys with short draws might like this one.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> That my friend is an ATV jack .


No, it looks like the bow has a chubby......


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

rok1167 said:


> She is a saweeet shooter boys!


I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!!!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

If they got rid of the lump at the bottom with the vibration thingy, it would be a good looking bow. At 33" ATA it would probably shoot good....minus the grip. Maybe next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

maybe people should shoot it before judging the bow. Or are we afraid we might just like?


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

TheTracker said:


> Awww did i strike a nerve snowflake? The bow is made for a hobbit, When the ata is shorter then your DL there's a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nah cupcake. When you’re more interested in asthetics that design then maybe you should be on rupauls website. You could get you some pretty pink flowers for you bow. Aww wouldn’t you look cute. Now let the men talk and go cook supper


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Those cams are gigantic. Anyone know what the total length is? (Not ata string track to string track)


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

fireman127 said:


> maybe people should shoot it before judging the bow. Or are we afraid we might just like?



I had a chance to shoot the Triax today. Actually I shoot two of them. A 60 pounder at 29" that was in Lost Camo HD and a 70 pounder at 28" in RR Forest. This new bow is phenomenal! It is super quiet and rock solid. Nicest shooting Mathews I have ever shot. Liked everything about the bow. A little bit tip heavy and I mean a little bit, nothing like the Halon 32. The RR Forest would be the camo I would get, nice change and is just bad @$$ looking on the bow. One thing I noticed on the two different draw lengths. There was a noticeable difference in feel between the two. With that said the dealer just got them before I walked through the door so he didn't get a chance to check the timing on the cams. The 29" seemed to have a longer valley than 28.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

I use older Mathews bows and may buy a new model in the future even the Trix maybe but
would have to shoot one first.

Is this where it's going ?









Just kidding 

Quite a concept though, a flexable riser to store energy.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Man they were doing so good with the Halon 32 line. Was really hoping they’d offer a 33” version and lighten it some. Sucks. Guess I’ll keep shooting what I’ve got.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Those cams are gigantic. Anyone know what the total length is? (Not ata string track to string track)


34& 1/8” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

brokenlittleman said:


> This is at 28" draw. String angle looks pretty severe to me.


https://youtu.be/5Ql338MRoIM
30.5” 

63# 

400 grain arrow 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

AXE6Hunter said:


> https://youtu.be/5Ql338MRoIM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

AXE6Hunter said:


> 34& 1/8”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Huntermouse (Mar 5, 2013)

I shot it and liked it.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> I had a chance to shoot the Triax today. Actually I shoot two of them. A 60 pounder at 29" that was in Lost Camo HD and a 70 pounder at 28" in RR Forest. This new bow is phenomenal! It is super quiet and rock solid. Nicest shooting Mathews I have ever shot. Liked everything about the bow. A little bit tip heavy and I mean a little bit, nothing like the Halon 32. The RR Forest would be the camo I would get, nice change and is just bad @$$ looking on the bow. One thing I noticed on the two different draw lengths. There was a noticeable difference in feel between the two. With that said the dealer just got them before I walked through the door so he didn't get a chance to check the timing on the cams. The 29" seemed to have a longer valley than 28.


Thanks, I appreciate honest, hands on feedback.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Bow looks like a hobbit with a outy belly button.:set1_rolf2: Gotta be the ugliest bow of the 2018's so far!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the 28" ata myself but not thrilled with 343 at 6" brace or 4.4# . So they made the Halon 30, then the Halon 32, and now a Halon 28. Wow

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

brokenlittleman said:


> This is at 28" draw. String angle looks pretty severe to me.


Looks like cams are not synced. :darkbeer:


----------



## socalmonster09 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just shoot the bow. although the draw length was long for me the bow was steady and quiet, 
I have to shoot this bow with the right mod. to get a true feel for the bow. I only shot couple
of arrows. I'm hoping the shop will get my length of mods in so I can shoot this bow. the new
stabilizer look good but I don't think will have to use them.


----------



## tomvern85 (Jan 16, 2013)

bstring said:


> Nah cupcake. When you’re more interested in asthetics that design then maybe you should be on rupauls website. You could get you some pretty pink flowers for you bow. Aww wouldn’t you look cute. Now let the men talk and go cook supper


Not saying I endorse the bow or Mathews but what's wrong with having a short draw length? Being a guy that has a 26.5" could be construed as offensive.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

I shoot a 2009 DXT and use my 2006 Switchback XT for a backup when I do string/cable changes.
I don't own any other bows, I may need to upgrade in the next 10 years but either way looks wont
really be a factor unless it scares the deer a pink and chrome riser may not be good. I don't know just
thought.

On second thought if you had a riser that looked like '57 chevy chome bumper it might bring a buck in
to your stand seeing his reflection instead of scaring him off, another innovation  JK


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

tomvern85 said:


> Not saying I endorse the bow or Mathews but what's wrong with having a short draw length? Being a guy that has a 26.5" could be construed as offensive.


If you’ll reread the post there was nothing in it about draw length or a mans stature. I was referring to a dufus that immediately dismisses a bow and call for the head of someone because he doesn’t like it. Then in true keyboard commando form talk about someone’s wife. It’s cool though because his kids get to grow up with 2 mommies.


----------



## tmlraiders (Feb 25, 2016)

I think it would be an awesome bow!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

brokenlittleman said:


> This is at 28" draw. String angle looks pretty severe to me.


Looks like he needs a 29” though. Explain to me what difference string angle will make? If the bow is fit to you and the peep size is correctly matched to your sight housing, what would the issue be on a short hunting bow?


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> Looks like he needs a 29” though. Explain to me what difference string angle will make? If the bow is fit to you and the peep size is correctly matched to your sight housing, what would the issue be on a short hunting bow?


At longer draw lengths and using proper form, inability to use your nose as an anchor point will be a reality. Most will start to make the mistake of tipping their head to compensate. The other thing I've seen is people shooting draw lengths way too long to get the string to their nose with super short bows. A sharper string angle also makes added nock pinch come into play.


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Shot it tonight. Great bow! I was very impressed!


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

People get crazy over this kind of thing like black fryday.
Reminds me of the whisord of os
Lions and tigers and bears
Oh my!
Retailers, Sponsors and Addicts
Oh my! 







Village idiot.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Oppie56 said:


> Shot it tonight. Great bow! I was very impressed!


What was so great about it that makes it better then the Halon 32?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Is the Triax quieter and deader in the hand than the NoCam? If so that's impressive!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

If it's as dead and quiet as my NoCam and has the speed of my H32 I'm sold (when they put it out in a 32"ata) dead quiet accurate speed


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> 28" ATA??? No thanks...
> 
> Rule number one for me...never buy a bow with an ATA shorter than your draw length...


And add a 6" brace, YUCK!!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

BAArcher said:


> Just shot one, string angle not bad with the larger cams. Dead in the hand and whisper quiet.... before all you nay sayers shoot it down, go shoot one.
> 
> View attachment 6300597


Aren't they the same cams as the Halon?? If so with the shorter AtoA there HAS to be a steeper string angle.


----------



## Cagriffin94 (Oct 9, 2017)

Shoot this bow today and I’m mind blown with it... one already sold within ten min of getting it in. Shoot like a 32 ata but sits so nicly, honestly shoots better than my reign 7


----------



## HoosierPuncher (Apr 27, 2017)

28? ata and 6? brace height. Numbers don?t lie you?re going to lose some downrange accuracy with the halon 28. If you?re shooting out to 30 yards from a ground blind, great bow it seems.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

WYelkhunter said:


> Aren't they the same cams as the Halon?? If so with the shorter AtoA there HAS to be a steeper string angle.


Steeper, yes but still very comfortable to shoot at 28” draw


----------



## Cagriffin94 (Oct 9, 2017)

Man honestly it’s a bow you have to shoot to really get a feel for. I love my reign 7 but it’s obsolete compared to this Mathews. Draw cycle is so nice and the back wall is solid as can be with no creep whatsoever. Had a guy with a 30in draw buy within ten min of shooting.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cagriffin94 said:


> Man honestly it’s a bow you have to shoot to really get a feel for. I love my reign 7 but it’s obsolete compared to this Mathews. Draw cycle is so nice and the back wall is solid as can be with no creep whatsoever. Had a guy with a 30in draw buy within ten min of shooting.


Lol the Reign is obsolete. Dude just stop.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I’m getting this one! Ridge Reaper Forest looks awesome!


----------



## Cagriffin94 (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean being I’ve shot my reign since August well over 2000 arrows I think I’d like to say I know how a reign 7 shoots...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Cagriffin94 said:


> Shoot this bow today and I’m mind blown with it... one already sold within ten min of getting it in. Shoot like a 32 ata but sits so nicly, honestly shoots better than my reign 7


Wow, I'm loving my R7, so I'm stoked to shoot this little gem!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cagriffin94 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mathias said:


> Wow, I'm loving my R7, so I'm stoked to shoot this little gem!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Man I’m not even a Mathews guy, last Mathews I owned was the z7 extreme and traded for a destroyer 350. Bought the reign 7 in August and shot the triax tonight and was mind blown with it... it’s quicer, faster and hard to believe but even draws better than the R7


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

enkriss said:


> You know... the harmonic dampener...:wink:


Get it right - Enhanced Harmonic Stabilizer (EHS). It is "enhanced"....lol!

Could you image Levi shooting that bow with his dl?


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Everybody who came in and shot it today loved it , could've sold the demos a hundred times . Taking names on the preorders we have coming in . I set them up shot them and chronoed them before opening this morning and I'm impressed. Great shooting bow !


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Levi does shoot this bow for hunting. He used it in Wyoming and likes it.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/BowLifeTV/...ZG0mws9QRxBucw6UoDe-O2GS8DlrY4-U_Lx6OeHaPq6C8


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course levi likes it. He also liked a elite 35 at least that's what he said. Lol He has to like who he's shooting for.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I don’t think he’d be getting any paychecks from them if he said he didn’t like their new bow.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Eat cheddar brats, shoot Mathews, watch da packers.


----------



## AAKEITH (Feb 12, 2016)

Personally I am not interested in a 28 inch bow with a 6 brace height no matter how quiet it is... i'd still lean to a halon 32 or X for hunting...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Early Ice said:


> Eat cheddar brats, shoot Mathews, watch da packers.


HAhaha


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be interested to hear how this bow's accuracy at long range performs. Personally, I don't have steady hands so I know I would struggle keeping a 28" ATA on target.


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm not even going to bother to try it I couldn't get comfortable shooting the 30 at 30" draw never mind this thing at 28 ATA. I keep hearing Levi and Lee shoot this thing for hunting they can both definately shoot but with the money they get paid if Mathews told them to shoot a 2x4 with a string on it and tell everyone how great it is they would. I'm sure they will sell a ton of them as they have the best marketing approach in the industry. I'll be sticking with my 32 7 this year and maybe getting another one if they would ever offer it in one of the other camo options.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

fireman127 said:


> Levi does shoot this bow for hunting. He used it in Wyoming and likes it.


Yep, he's doing what the highest paid staff member should do. I have no doubt in my mind that he shoots it well. I'm sure I can put my mid 90's High Country in his hands and he'd bust nocks with it. I don't fault him nor any of the shop owners/employees for promoting it. It's beneficial to both parties.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

HoosierPuncher said:


> 28? ata and 6? brace height. Numbers don?t lie you?re going to lose some downrange accuracy with the halon 28. If you?re shooting out to 30 yards from a ground blind, great bow it seems.


Shoot it.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I bet, Levi wouldn't shoot 3-D with it !


----------



## WALTS-HALON (Mar 29, 2017)

Levi stated that this bow shoots as good as any 36" ata bow he has shot. Levi shot a moose, in September, with the Triax. Mathews has to be paying him alot of money. Hoyt came out with the RX-1, RX-1 Ultra, RX-1 Turbo, Hyperforce, and Double XL (HTG). That is 5 new bows from Hoyt, for 2018. In my opinion, this shows how much Hoyt cares about producing a product, that the upper majority of their customers want. Mathews spent the whole year on createing 1 bow, that only applies to 65% of the customers in my opinion. I know I am only one person but I am extremely disappointed of Mathews and the 2018 Triax.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’ll check bows out from both companies and more this year. With regard to Hoyt they needed to offer up something intriguing, IMO they’ve been stagnant.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm sure its a nice bow... For an Oompa Loompa


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sagittarius said:


> I bet, Levi wouldn't shoot 3-D with it !


Man, you got him. Considering he already has a 2018 mathews target bow I bet he could shoot the Triax and still place top 10 with it.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

AR&BOW said:


> Its not welded on, its machined narrower than the riser.


Yes, I realize that, but there is no real new technology in it. Placement of the dampener may help to balance the bow and keep it upright without adding stabilizers, but still not new technology. In my opinion, it is just another Halon to address the 28" ATA niche. I don't think it is a bad bow, and as far as looks go, it looks like a Halon to me. If it shoots as nice as my H32-7, and you like the shorter bows, I say go for it!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

fireman127 said:


> Levi does shoot this bow for hunting. He used it in Wyoming and likes it.


He "likes" it because he's paid a ton of money to "like it". I can assure you there is zero chance Levi would design such a bow if left up to him. Mathews is on a program of hitting certain specs over a cycle that was established well before Levi was re-signed with Mathews. Not saying Levi can't or hasn't had "ANY" influence but he doesn't drive the strategic direction of Mathews. And given Mathews had already decided their flagship was going to be a 28" ATA, 6" BH bow, Levi has to, absolutely has to, say he likes this bow if he wants to continue to get paid under contract by Mathews. Zero chance Levi or Lee for that matter (especially given their size and DL) would pick this bow to hunt with if not influenced by their contract. But they are good enough archers to still kill some things with this bow for a year until they can move on to something that fits them better. Mathews will re-start their cycle next year. The super short bow is pretty much always the end of a cycle with them.


----------



## MRBoutdoors (Jul 16, 2017)

I?m actually happy they came out with what they did! Keeps me from upgrading my Halon 32 for at least another year lol


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'll buy one if Levi uses it on the 3D circuit and wins. Not that anyone would care if I did or didn't.

Seriously, what is the advantage to a bow that short?


----------



## hoyt_hunter17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Guess I'll put my 2 cents worth in. I finally tried Mathews Halon 32 this year...Great draw and shooting bow, I just couldn't get used to the grip and top heaviness. I'm a 30" DL in every other make of bow except Mathews and I'm 29" - 29.5" in them. I shot the Triax yesterday and it's the same draw cycle and shot as the Halon 32....Cams are identical !!!! I can't shoot a 28" ATA bow so not going to bash the bow....If you have a shorter DL it might fit you..I just don't know how anyone with a DL > 28" (27.5" Mathews) would enjoy shooting it ( I had the same opinion of the Spyder 30, Faktor 30, etc. that Hoyt put out). With everything being equal the Halon 32 is a much more adaptable (acceptable) bow for shooters with longer draw length. I don't bash any manufacturer because I think all of them have great shooting bows with just different setups and engineering....To me the Hoyt Hyperforce just fits me better but the draw of the Halon 32 is also nice...I think they are similar the Hoyt is just better balanced and better grip to me....therefore I shoot it better. Some would say the opposite.....Just go shoot them all and get what fits you the best...They will all place an arrow in the killzone...just depends on shooter and what they feel comfortable with and confidence with!!!!


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^^exactly!!! But too many fan boys get all worked up if you point out any type or reason you can't shoot their bow of choice. Tons of guys like the halon 32. Me I just couldnt get used to the flat grip and spungy backwall. Mathews didn't change any of that so no I won't be trying a 28 ata Halon with a redesigned riser. They did exactly what hoyt did in some ways from 2016-2017. Lets just redesign the riser and call it a pro. Mathews just changed the riser up a little bit and said the vibration is better. Hoyt did the same thing last year! Oh except mathews shortened their riser. Lol. As has been noted earlier by some others none of the new offerings have me that excited and running to a bow shop to try the new bows. I'll stick to what works for me for now and save me some money for real innovation! Lol


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

When was the last time we saw new technology vs tweaking and polishing of last years refinements. I doubt we will ever see anything that jumps out as new.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Its pretty simple. Just go shoot one and if its not what your looking for and you don't like the way it shoots and feels then you just don't buy it. Judge it after you try it then people will listen to your opinions. Thats what I plan on doing.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

I will be picking mine up this weekend! Can't wait to get it dialed in for some late season action. 29/70 @85%


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

fireman127 said:


> Its pretty simple. Just go shoot one and if its not what your looking for and you don't like the way it shoots and feels then you just don't buy it. Judge it after you try it then people will listen to your opinions. Thats what I plan on doing.


I agree. Why does everyone take the stance like they work for an opposing bow company? Everyone perceives bow characteristics differently, so if the Triax is too short.....shoot the Halon 32 or Halon 30. Want Carbon? try the new Hoyt or the new PSE (which i have heard is really nice as well). Lots of offerings for everyone, and with today's technology they are ALL good bows. Just find the one that feels best to you and gives you confidence!!


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

God that Bow is Ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

No.... just no...


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocket21 said:


> I agree. Why does everyone take the stance like they work for an opposing bow company? Everyone perceives bow characteristics differently, so if the Triax is too short.....shoot the Halon 32 or Halon 30. Want Carbon? try the new Hoyt or the new PSE (which i have heard is really nice as well). Lots of offerings for everyone, and with today's technology they are ALL good bows. Just find the one that feels best to you and gives you confidence!!


&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

HTR was my first Mathews and loved it. Halon and Halon 32 I have loved and now have two Halon 32. That said, I’ll be passing on a 28 ATA bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

BAArcher said:


> When was the last time we saw new technology vs tweaking and polishing of last years refinements. I doubt we will ever see anything that jumps out as new.


Prime's Centergy cam system is pretty innovative. 
Bowtech's power shift is also pretty cool and something that hasn't been done before. 

I agree that we probably won't see any huge leaps from year to year, but it's not like there's no improvement being made either. I didn't shoot bows back then, but people probably said the same thing 2010 or 2011 and if you compare those bows to todays models, the difference is night and day. 
The one year cycle is way too fast to see any significant improvement IMO.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> Uh Bowtech's flagship for 2018 is a 7 1/8" BH with 340 fps. Their 6 1/2" bow hits 345.


Uh, that's on the performance setting. No where near 340 in the comfort setting. 

SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> At longer draw lengths and using proper form, inability to use your nose as an anchor point will be a reality. Most will start to make the mistake of tipping their head to compensate. The other thing I've seen is people shooting draw lengths way too long to get the string to their nose with super short bows. A sharper string angle also makes added nock pinch come into play.


Take a good look at how low his anchor point is. Lower than the vast majority of shooters out there. I shot the bow and didn't want to like it. I'm a 33-35" bow guy. Never really cared for the sub 32" bows. I shot the Triax at 29" and had no issue getting my nose to lay right on top of the string. This bow is as quiet as the No-cam and has less vibration. The bow will be a big hit, minus the 100 guys on this sight that want to piss and moan about the bow without shooting it. 

SCFox


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

My 32 is going up for sale. Triax here we come. Been wanting a short axle back country bow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

I loved the z7 extreme, the triax should be a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

One of my Halon 32s is up for sale if anyone is interested PM me!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, looks awsome:thumbs_up


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Triax will make My 4th Matthews bow I have owned only one other made it to the tree stand currently in a Halon 32, 6 ,29.5" DL one turn out at 66 lb. and other than weight it is a good bow. I shot 30-40 arrows off the Triax and it shoots longer ATA than it is. I was able to keep the string on My nose without moving My head into it. and it didn't feel nearly that short it has way less hand shock (drawing 63lb on a 60-70 lb. bow) than I have with the 32 and is lighter feeling than stated. I was using the new 8" stabilizer on about half the shots I took and this combination feels really good. I custom ordered the Triax 29.5 DL and 60lb Max hoping to pull 62 lb. total. the draw was smoother that the current cam as there were some changes made to the cam. the longer draw length guys should give it a real test before assuming 28" is to short, shoot 30 or more arrows off it first. On the down side I am told that there is up charge for colors this year and there were not last year. My 32 is Sub alpine and the Triax was ordered Elevated riser Stone limbs and custom tan/white spec stings with all tan servings. I don't like the all black strings and currently Matthews is about the only company using all black as a stock color. ( The BS up charge for color strings is at least somewhat understandable as they would take time to make) NO EXCUSE for up charging any riser/limb color other than mass production has to slow to get them out. There are plenty of them setting in the assembly bin to be pulled from. The Bow builder is a bogus Marketing strategy if you have to pay $100 more for the bow. Also Matthews needs to fix the arrow shelf as fall away rest make contact there as well as arrows when nocking, add some rubber in this area and fix a known problem. Other than partnering with UA and their re invention of the Tiger strip camo from 40 years ago I think they have a good bow for 2018. The new Stabilizer's were very nice and no one makes a nicer Quiver for their bows right now, make the focus grip available at NO up charge or offer side plates and its a real Winner!


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

29.5 draw length shoot the bow put several arrows on it. its better that you expect


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> My 32 is going up for sale. Triax here we come. Been wanting a short axle back country bow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm heading down to the Bow Rack to see Mike and shoot one! :wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Rocket21 said:


> I agree. Why does everyone take the stance like they work for an opposing bow company? Everyone perceives bow characteristics differently, so if the Triax is too short.....shoot the Halon 32 or Halon 30. Want Carbon? try the new Hoyt or the new PSE (which i have heard is really nice as well). Lots of offerings for everyone, and with today's technology they are ALL good bows. Just find the one that feels best to you and gives you confidence!!


perfect statement!

if it's not your cup of tea, move on, everyone has to bash almost every single bow they don't shoot....like a bunch of 6th graders.:wink:

like I stated before, I am excited for the first time in a few years about many bows hitting the market this year. I have been intrigued by the RX-1, Realm, and Realm X, and now the Triax. to be perfectly honest, I hope I like the Triax.....but if not, there are lots of other great bows to choose from this year (for me)

I think if I can find one, I will even shoot a couple PSE's this year, I don't care for the looks, but they sure are highly touted, looks are a small part if it shoots really good. being brand loyal in the bow business makes no sense, the companies are not anywhere near loyal to the consumer, so why not just pick the bow that fits you the best out of all of them?

i'm excited about this year, I think the Chill R will be taking a back seat as backup bow this year.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dan Mallia said:


> I'm heading down to the Bow Rack to see Mike and shoot one! :wink:


I’m headed there in about 30 minutes lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Candyman13 said:


> I’m headed there in about 30 minutes lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:darkbeer:


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Shot it and love it at 29/70.. just the bow I’ve been waiting for. I’ve wanted a short axle pack bow forever. Blew the RX1 out of the water IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I feel sorry for the guy who designed the riser. He is obviously in the soup line now after making that conglomeration near the bottom limb pocket. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Candyman13 said:


> I loved the z7 extreme, the triax should be a winner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah buddy!!! I agree with ya 100%. That's why I just ordered one chowww!!! cant wait for it, oh yeah....I'm a lefty so......2nd week of January is what I was quoted Stone riser with Subalpine limbs


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Candyman13 said:


> Shot it and love it at 29/70.. just the bow I’ve been waiting for. I’ve wanted a short axle pack bow forever. Blew the RX1 out of the water IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that last sentence, but it was definitely a shooter


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I shot the triax yesterday. It was dead in the hand and quiet, no doubt. I don't think it blows anything out of the water though. I have a hard time believing it will shoot as good as it's competitors at 60+ yards. For close shots it would be a great option.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

zekezoe said:


> I shot the triax yesterday. It was dead in the hand and quiet, no doubt. I don't think it blows anything out of the water though. I have a hard time believing it will shoot as good as it's competitors at 60+ yards. For close shots it would be a great option.


My buddy got to take one home, he's claiming 2"groups at 60.....but he is a Mathews fanboy too


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

-bowfreak- said:


> I feel sorry for the guy who designed the riser. He is obviously in the soup line now after making that conglomeration near the bottom limb pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Go shoot it, I bet you change your mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm far from being a Mathews fan, but come on....PSE made the Super Short line of bows and I've read lots of posts from very satisfied Super Short owners. I also like that Camo Pattern. I also like the weight they added to the bottom limb pocket so the bow doesn't feel so top heavy....even though in typical Mathews marketing gymnastics, they claim it is there for dampening. I have no doubt it dampens, but we know the main reason it is there is because that thing would be ridiculously top heavy without it. They needed weights like that on many of their previous models! All for the same reason. The TRIAX is a good looking bow for a Mathews. I'll give it that. I don't want a 28" bow, but some people do. Buy what you want. If they make a 32 to 33" version of the same bow, it would probably be a hit. Mathews fans are as loyal as OJ Simpson fans. No doubt even the 28" TRIAX will be popular. I admit to being impressed with the overall looks. And look at that awesome looking splitter!! If makes the one on the new Hoyt look like something off a cheap toy!


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

HbDane said:


> I don't know about that last sentence, but it was definitely a shooter


The RX1 I shot loaded up really bad towards the end and had a lot of jump on the shot. Not what I expected for 1599.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

HbDane said:


> My buddy got to take one home, he's claiming 2"groups at 60.....but he is a Mathews fanboy too


LOL...and a liar. If he was shooting 2" groups at 60 on a regular basis his name would be more of a household name than Levi Morgan.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Predator said:


> LOL...and a liar. If he was shooting 2" groups at 60 on a regular basis his name would be more of a household name than Levi Morgan.


Hahaha, that was pretty much my response to him, but me not being there I didn't call him out, but I will Saturday when I say "prove it" he's a fanboy so I dnt expect anything different.


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> Shot it and love it at 29/70.. just the bow I’ve been waiting for. I’ve wanted a short axle pack bow forever. Blew the RX1 out of the water IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shot the Triax in Lost they had setup in the shop. Quiet, dead in the hand as others have said. It was cranked up at 70 and was set at 29” DL (I am a 27.5 draw length) and was a bit of a bear to break over (I shoot around 63lbs normally), took a few turns off it and it was a smooth draw. Overall, thought it shot well. Would like to shoot one that fits me better and see what it can do.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> LOL...and a liar. If he was shooting 2" groups at 60 on a regular basis his name would be more of a household name than Levi Morgan.


you can't shoot that good? you should try a Mathews, if my group opens up to 2" @ 60yds, I consider myself suffering from target panic:wink:















I shoot one arrow groups btw


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> you can't shoot that good? you should try a Mathews, if my group opens up to 2" @ 60yds, I consider myself suffering from target panic:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One arrow groups, I love it.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

HbDane said:


> My buddy got to take one home,* he's claiming 2"groups at 60.....but he is a Mathews fanboy too*


So are you saying he's lying because he's a Mathews lover, or is he a lier and shoots a Mathews?


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

sightpin said:


> So are you saying he's lying because he's a Mathews lover, or is he a lier and shoots a Mathews?


I'm saying he's a liar no matter what he's shooting. I have no idea if he's lying but I do know I've never seen him shoot that tight of groups. But we'll see this weekend if he's telling the truth.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

HbDane said:


> My buddy got to take one home, he's claiming 2"groups at 60.....but he is a Mathews fanboy too


fanboys are better shots,,because the love what they shoot.good for him..at fact


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

HbDane said:


> My buddy got to take one home, he's claiming 2"groups at 60.....but he is a Mathews fanboy too


Then your buddy is only half the archer most of the AT pros who post all the time claim to be. They shoot groups that size at twice the distance. So go easy on him. :wink:


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

First look up close and personal this morning. Talked to the shop owner and he said those who have shot it are saying the shot is the same as the Halon with respect to shock/vibration and noise. If that is the case, it will be a nice bow for those who prefer the shorter ATA but I'll stick with my 32 inch version.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I would just get the 30" Halon and forget this bow with the unsightly hump.
The Halon is only 2" longer and 100 times better looking !


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

Levi Morgan (30" or more DL) at full draw with the Triax:









His words:



> Hey guys, Levi Morgan here.
> 
> I want to talk to you about what's been so exciting for us and the new Matthews release of the Triax.
> 
> ...


Source:


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

RossRagan said:


> First look up close and personal this morning. Talked to the shop owner and he said those who have shot it are saying the shot is the same as the Halon with respect to shock/vibration and noise. If that is the case, it will be a nice bow for those who prefer the shorter ATA but I'll stick with my 32 inch version.


That’s pretty much the conclusion I came to after shooting the Triax. It’s a 28” Halon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> I feel sorry for the guy who designed the riser. He is obviously in the soup line now after making that conglomeration near the bottom limb pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that was Matt. 

SCFox


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the Triax but my tuned RX1 feels better to me. With that being said I am still buying the Triax for my backup bow and for the groundblind.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Seadonist said:


> That’s pretty much the conclusion I came to after shooting the Triax. It’s a 28” Halon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't care for the original Halon at all. Just couldn't get it to balance at all. The 32 felt so much better, to me. The new Triax is no where near just a 28" Halon, IMO. 

SCFox


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

jmack73 said:


> I like the Triax but my tuned RX1 feels better to me. With that being said I am still buying the Triax for my backup bow and for the groundblind.


That is exactly why I ordered a triax


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

I noticed in another photo it appears Levi is not to found of the grip as he has some serious wrap on it.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

vito9999 said:


> I noticed in another photo it appears Levi is not to found of the grip as he has some serious wrap on it.


I believe it's a "target" thing. So I'm told:wink:


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

HbDane said:


> I believe it's a "target" thing. So I'm told:wink:


well played


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Did they only come out with one new bow for the year?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

fountain said:


> Did they only come out with one new bow for the year?


Besides the target bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

HbDane said:


> I'm saying he's a liar no matter what he's shooting. I have no idea if he's lying but I do know I've never seen him shoot that tight of groups. But we'll see this weekend if he's telling the truth.


Well if he's shooting two inch groups at 60 yards and is not a pro ( being paid to shoot ) he must have a damn good job. Any bow company would pay him to shoot there bows ! Levi better look out, sounds like.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I would really like to shoot one before I believe all the hype that Levi is talking about. He could probably shoot a 20” ATA bow with no accuracy issues seeings that he’s arguably the best archer of all time. For all the rest of us non pros, I still feel like the short ATA bow will be an issue at longer distances. I look forward to shooting one and giving a non-paid/non-fanboy review of the new offering from Mathews.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

While I’m certainly no ‘Levi’, I cannot believe there is that much difference between what would work for him and other, pretty proficient archers, of which I consider myself and know from experience there are a lot on this site that exceed my capabilities.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just sold my 32 and ordered my Triax! Such a sweet shooting little beast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Candyman, I think it’s a great looking bow. IMO different is good.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe I'm stuck in a time warp, but I can't get used to the crosscentric cam feeling. Even the nocam feeling. Don't know if I'm the only one or not but man they feel very stiff on the draw. Smooth... yes, but stiff as hell to me. 
I'll admit... I am a Mathews fan boy! Just cause I can't get used to their new stuff doesn't mean I can't appreciate the innovation and technology. It does impress me, but it's not for me. IMO my Helim has a way better feeling draw cycle. I'll stick with what I'm used to.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

22donk said:


> Maybe I'm stuck in a time warp, but I can't get used to the crosscentric cam feeling. Even the nocam feeling. Don't know if I'm the only one or not but man they feel very stiff on the draw. Smooth... yes, but stiff as hell to me.
> I'll admit... I am a Mathews fan boy! Just cause I can't get used to their new stuff doesn't mean I can't appreciate the innovation and technology. It does impress me, but it's not for me. IMO my Helim has a way better feeling draw cycle. I'll stick with what I'm used to.


It’s because you are used to your draw cycle, if you had a lot of time and shot the halons and then went back to your current bow. You would think your bow feels weird. Getting used to the cycle in any bow takes time, it’s not an instant thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> I would really like to shoot one before I believe all the hype that Levi is talking about. He could probably shoot a 20” ATA bow with no accuracy issues seeings that he’s arguably the best archer of all time. For all the rest of us non pros, I still feel like the short ATA bow will be an issue at longer distances. I look forward to shooting one and giving a non-paid/non-fanboy review of the new offering from Mathews.


I just saw a video of Jesse Broadwater shooting at 80 yards with a Triax without stabilizers and placing his arrows inside of a 5" spot. Sure, he is a pro. I still think that your ability as an archer is the key to accuracy and not the length of the bow. Having a steady hand and good execution on the shot is the key more than the length of the bow. I shoot about once a week with a holon 30 and am not anywhere near being a pro. But on a good day, I have staked 4" groups out to 60 yards and sometimes beyond (don't care if you believe me or not). My problem is consistency do to lack of more time spent out on the range. Life gets in the way I guess. I have a friend who also just shoots for fun and hunts for fun who uses a monster 5 and he hits a coffee cup lid at 100 yards 2 or 3 out of 5 arrows with the others just outside by not much. I know what some will say,"If that's the case he would be giving so and so a run for his money... he would be this or that...bla bla bla bla... and not believe what I am saying. Like I said, I don't care if you believe it or not. Just trying to say that a person's ability is key and not the equipment he uses (it's the Indian and not the bow). As far as my friend is concerned, he is a professional camera man who has no interest in competing or anything. He wont even shoot 3d. Has no interest what so ever in it. Not everyone wants to live in the spotlight I guess. He enjoys archery and is a damn great shot with a hunting bow with a 5" brace!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Candyman13 said:


> It’s because you are used to your draw cycle, if you had a lot of time and shot the halons and then went back to your current bow. You would think your bow feels weird. Getting used to the cycle in any bow takes time, it’s not an instant thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true!


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Well if he's shooting two inch groups at 60 yards and is not a pro ( being paid to shoot ) he must have a damn good job. Any bow company would pay him to shoot there bows ! Levi better look out, sounds like.


Not everyone wants to live in full view of everyone. Also, many forget most shoot archery as a pastime and for FUN.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I’m gonna have to sale a Ar9. A 28” pack bow is calling me!!!


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

mm1615 said:


> Not everyone wants to live in full view of everyone. Also, many forget most shoot archery as a pastime and for FUN.


Many people also lie about their group (and other) sizes. 

Also, there seems to be a different understanding of what a "group" is. 

To me, when I say I can shoot xx" groups at xx-yds, I am confident that I can put at least 95% of my shots in that area, shooting 6 arrows per end. This is most certainly lower than my average, because I do consider bad shots (but not crazy fliers that can happen).
That's very different than the 2 arrow groups someone CAN shoot and occasionally DOES shoot, but are way better than their average. 

There's a really easy test for anyone that claims 2" groups (at any distance). 
Just shoot a standard round, either vegas or fita, fita indoor or even a IFAA Field Round. 
If you can shoot a 300-25x Vegas round, 695 Fita outdoor, 585 fita indoor or 545 IFAA Field Round, you're pretty good. 
Most people can't even shoot 295 vegas, 680 Fita outdoor, 575 fita indoor or 535 IFAA field. 

By the way, a 2" group at 20yds would be enough to clean the Vegas round.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Candyman13 said:


> Just sold my 32 and ordered my Triax! Such a sweet shooting little beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:icon_salut: awsome


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

If I ever posted video on how well I shoot all of you would be stalking me for autographs. Its not my fault I often robin hood arrows at 95yards. Yes, I can destroy Levi or Broadwater on any given day. I could take their money and sponsorship but I don't like that scene. I'll just continue being the unknown me. The best archer in the world!!


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Thats a joke. ^^^ But I have been known to stack some arrows at 10yards plus


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

sambone said:


> If I ever posted video on how well I shoot all of you would be stalking me for autographs. Its not my fault I often robin hood arrows at 95yards. Yes, I can destroy Levi or Broadwater on any given day. I could take their money and sponsorship but I don't like that scene. I'll just continue being the unknown me. The best archer in the world!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

sambone said:


> Thats a joke. ^^^ But I have been known to stack some arrows at 10yards plus


thats funny.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

A 4.4 pound 28” ata bow .....talk about a boat anchor


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

trial153 said:


> A 4.4 pound 28” ata bow .....talk about a boat anchor


Would 4.4# with a 40" ATA be less of a boat anchor?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

C-fused said:


> Would 4.4# with a 40" ATA be less of a boat anchor?


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

trial153 said:


> A 4.4 pound 28” ata bow .....talk about a boat anchor


Talk about a bow that holds on spot like a rock is more like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

No, I will stick with a boat anchor.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Haters gonna hate.. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> Haters gonna hate.. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Just not lugging a boat anchor around the mountains.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lol, all I do is pack in the back country. Packed the 32 last year this year no issues. Big deal it’s 1 lb heavier than a lot of hunting bows. It’s not gonna ruin your life..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> Lol, all I do is pack in the back country. Packed the 32 last year this year no issues. Big deal it’s 1 lb heavy than a lot of hunting bows. It’s not gonna ruin your life..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right it won’t, because I won’t own it. Ever. What am hurting your feelings or something ?


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Not at all I just don’t understand your worry over an extra pound of mass weight. It’s kind of rediculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> Not at all I just don’t understand your worry over an extra pound of mass weight. It’s kind of rediculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know what’s Ridiculous? You telling me what I should or should not be worried about.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

C-fused said:


> Would 4.4# with a 40" ATA be less of a boat anchor?


no, but it would feel lighter because the weight is more spread out. Not hating the triax btw


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

trial153 said:


> You know what’s Ridiculous? You telling me what I should or should not be worried about.


Same as you calling a bow a boat anchor because it weighs over 4lbs.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

I’m not worried about what your worried about I could care less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Candyman13 said:


> I’m not worried about what your worried about I could care less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you really seem to be be hurt over the boat anchor comment. It must have bothered you. 
Maybe you need an intervention so your not thinking about that comment when your lugging around next year.


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah that’s it.. unreal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

zekezoe said:


> no, but it would feel lighter because the weight is more spread out. Not hating the triax btw


That’s the thing, the triax is balanced very well. You could take a lighter bow and pack it around the mtns from 3am to dark that is not as balanced and it will kick your ass. Lighter doesn’t mean better. A heavier bow is a steadier bow to shoot. Add in a well balanced heavy bow and your in business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

I went to shoot it expecting to hate it just like everyone else. Figured I would keep my 32, 30 minutes behind the string changed my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree that a few minutes shooting the Triax would open a few eyes...... Except a couple of immature haters that seem to be compelled to bash this new offering. 



Candyman13 said:


> I went to shoot it expecting to hate it just like everyone else. Figured I would keep my 32, 30 minutes behind the string changed my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

BAArcher said:


> I agree that a few minutes shooting the Triax would open a few eyes...... Except a couple of immature haters that seem to be compelled to bash this new offering.


Yeah some people are just closed minded, can’t change that.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermy man 1 (Aug 22, 2015)

22donk said:


> Maybe I'm stuck in a time warp, but I can't get used to the crosscentric cam feeling. Even the nocam feeling. Don't know if I'm the only one or not but man they feel very stiff on the draw. Smooth... yes, but stiff as hell to me.
> I'll admit... I am a Mathews fan boy! Just cause I can't get used to their new stuff doesn't mean I can't appreciate the innovation and technology. It does impress me, but it's not for me. IMO my Helim has a way better feeling draw cycle. I'll stick with what I'm used to.


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree, and even worse they are Hoyt guys always hating. Hardly ever see any guys talking bad about Hoyts. If consider it a compliment. I have a Halon 6 love the bow, I went and shot both side by side and was simply amazed by the dead in the had shot from the Triax. It will make for more accurate shots by when the arrow is released your hand isn't moving throwing that shot off. It measures 33 inches top of cam to top of cam. It's a dream bow I'm going to enjoy for many many years because it doesn't get any better shooting then this. I'm 28.5 draw and 75% let off I was shooting a 395 grain arrow at 323 FPS I'm pretty happy


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

So I shot it again today with it set for my DL (27.5”) and had draw weight down to 62lbs. I have a Halon and Halon 32, both are 6’s. There’s something odd about the draw cycle on the Triax in regards to what I felt, a different feel when I was breaking it over that I don’t really notice on the Halons. It was quiet and dead at the shot, no doubt about it but there was something about getting it through the draw. 

Still interested in this bow, not giving up on it yet as I hunt in blinds/tree stands quite a bit and can see a good use of it.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

22donk said:


> Maybe I'm stuck in a time warp, but I can't get used to the crosscentric cam feeling. Even the nocam feeling. Don't know if I'm the only one or not but man they feel very stiff on the draw. Smooth... yes, but stiff as hell to me.
> I'll admit... I am a Mathews fan boy! Just cause I can't get used to their new stuff doesn't mean I can't appreciate the innovation and technology. It does impress me, but it's not for me. IMO my Helim has a way better feeling draw cycle. I'll stick with what I'm used to.


Agree. I recently had a halon x comp. Wanted to love that bow so bad. I mean Mathews has the industry hands down in building an absolutely solid beautifully looking and engineered bow. When you pick it up and look at it you know you have something beyond what a vast majority of the industry offers. It just didn't shoot that well for me. Cannot really explain it. Plus you are spot on with the draw cycle. I switched to a v37 and at 2.4 lbs more draw weight feels about 2.5 lbs less than I was shooting on the comp. Just stinks as the elite just seems so much chinsier than the x comp. I will shoot the triax out of curiosity but I just can't wrap my head around a shorter ATA than my DL. I could never drop 1100 on that little bow no matter how it shot. I know that for sure but am interested as after reading AT this bow seems to be an amazing ground breaking compound.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Shot the triax it's nice but didn't like string angel, so shot the halon ( 6 inch brace) and liked it better. But still not enough to spend the money. My search continues.


----------



## G3tsom3f00l (Aug 29, 2017)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


It shoots better than my Bowtech Reign 6. 
That’s why I bought one for me and my son


----------



## G3tsom3f00l (Aug 29, 2017)

Haters be hating

It shoots and draws better than my Bowtech Reign 6. Didn’t take me but three shots and I bought the bow they were going to demo at my store. Out at our range I was grouping at 60 yards. 

[/QUOTE]QUOTE=BAArcher;1106510477]I agree that a few minutes shooting the Triax would open a few eyes...... Except a couple of immature haters that seem to be compelled to bash this new offering. 



Candyman13 said:


> I went to shoot it expecting to hate it just like everyone else. Figured I would keep my 32, 30 minutes behind the string changed my mind.
> 
> It shoots and draws better than my Bowtech Reign 6. Didn’t take me but three shots and I bought the bow they were going to demo at the store
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## RamboMR5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I shoot a Halon 5 and like it alot.
Went and shot the triax and think I like it more.
28" who cares. It's a hunting bow and it's accurate....quick, and no vibration.


----------



## RamboMR5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I like it. I'm currently shooting a Halon5.

But it has just a little more noise, etc

Triax gets approved


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

How is the Triax stacking arrows. Better than your former bows? Only thing I could see with being smaller is that there would be less tilt maybe? Not sure but dead in the hand means nothing to me as I have never really shot a bow with a stab on it that had bad vibe.

How is it stacking arrows.


----------



## bbank3208 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just wanna See all the haters in this thread come full 360 i was 100% in agreeance having a 29.5 DL but man this thing shoots like a 32


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

bbank3208 said:


> Just wanna See all the haters in this thread come full 360 i was 100% in agreeance having a 29.5 DL but man this thing shoots like a 32


A trouble maker, I like how you roll!


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

TheTracker said:


> Whoever designed that bow deserves to be executed!


I Totally Agree

Putting Halon Limbs on a Shorter Riser, is giving a Bad Name to the word 'Design'. Kid's who can use a LEGO set will do a Better Job .....


----------



## bbank3208 (Oct 17, 2017)

griffwar said:


> A trouble maker, I like how you roll!


Bruh of course.


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

bbank3208 said:


> Just wanna See all the haters in this thread come full 360 i was 100% in agreeance having a 29.5 DL but man this thing shoots like a 32


Shoots Nothing like a Halon32... They are Different :wink:


----------



## bbank3208 (Oct 17, 2017)

Glorious said:


> Shoots Nothing like a Halon32... They are Different :wink:


I agree 100%


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Glorious said:


> Shoots Nothing like a Halon32... They are Different :wink:


Shoot's better then the 32, you are in a very small % of people that don't like it, and no it's not a short Halon.


----------



## Lukeburnett (Dec 16, 2018)

Predator said:


> gymrat70 said:
> 
> 
> > True and bigger cams help with string angle but in my personal experience with the original Halon, at least for me, you still have to shoot them like a short ATA bow meaning your form better be perfect if you plan to use it as a 3d rig as well. Most folks I know use their hunting rigs for 3d so not the best option for a crossover bow. I found this out the hard way. Now as a bow dedicated strictly for hunting that thing was perfect.
> ...


I do not claim to have great form but i shoot a 28 " ata z7 extreme with a 30" DL and practice regularly with no problem at 100 yards and have killed lots of deer with it


----------



## JONHARDING (Jun 8, 2019)

Funny how popular this model turned out to be! Can’t keep up one year it’s super short ATA the next everyone is back on the long ATA?


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Best Bow ever built,,,its keeper..Mine stays with me forever:darkbeer:


----------



## Kevlarmonkey00 (Jun 17, 2019)

Very smooth shooting bow


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

BAArcher said:


> I agree that a few minutes shooting the Triax would open a few eyes...... Except a couple of immature haters that seem to be compelled to bash this new offering.


I hear you,,more I shoot this bow it amazes me,,,shooting Scott Hex,,,this year,my groups are touching most of the time
And then its a silent arrow all the waytoo target,unreal:darkbeer:


----------

